# Slowly decreasing HCG levels



## Amberg1

I started heavy bleeding last friday and would have been 5+1. Scan showed absolutely nothing, not even a sac in my uterus and HCG levels were at 748.
I then had bloods taken on monday and they only decreased to 681 and today theu have reduced to 618. I have been offered the Methotrexate injection and having researched this drug have decided I really don't want to have this injection as you have to wait 3 months before trying again to get pregnant.
I told my midwife this this morning and she said that is absolutely fine and nobody can force me to have it.
Because my HCG levels are dropping slightly I have to have another blood test on friday and then once every week after that until they have completely lowered.
I'm just wondering whether if I had never even known I was pregnant in the first place and just thought this was a period, noone would even know about my HCG levels and I would have just kept on trying to conceive.
Is it really dangerous to start bd'ing next week or not.
Can my tubes still rupture and have anything in there even though my levels are decreasing?
Soooo confused and every midwife I speak to gives me conflicting information.
Anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## fides

I am so sorry about your loss.

yes, i also had to keep going back weekly (and i know the pain of having to go back to the office where there are a bunch of pregnant women there - so sorry!!) because my hcg levels were falling so slowly, and they never did reach 0 before my first AF came (my last test was a 3).

i don't know anything about tubes rupturing - they didn't tell me anything about that, so i am sorry that i can't help with that.

Everyone's body is different, though, so I do hope that everything passes very quickly for you so that you and your DH can move on. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBaum

MY HCG levels were a little different, but I did have an ectopic so I can give you the advice my doc gave me about ruptures. She said ruptures or pain would typically happen at the peak of your HCG, not on the decline side. However I was told to be on "pelvic rest"!! Did they tell you it was ectopic?

I'm with you on the HCG tests, I still have bleeds even though I'm technically pregnant. Never would have known if I wasn't a POAS addict!


----------



## Kiki0522

I'm sorry to hear about your slow dropping levels. Do they think it's ectopic? I am just nearing the end of my ectopic. I received the Methotrexate injection because I only have one tube so I did not want to risk the chance of it rupturing. I got the injection on the 18th. My levels were 450 the day before. 8 days later they only dropped to 395. I was a little bummed because I really wanted them to get lower. Then 6 days later, just this past Monday, they were at 48! So they definitely can drop of quickly. But please be careful. I agree with BabyBaum and you should be on pelvic rest if it is ectopic because if not, it could rupture. Good Luck. I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## TTC Again

Mine were decreasing slowly, too. 3 weeks after D&C mine were still just shy of 400. Today I got AF, and I'm getting negative HPTs, so I'm guessing they are down a lot, if not close to 0 by now (just 2 weeks later). Hope that helps. Hang in there...if you have any HPTs or OPKs at home you can self-monitor to see if lines are getting any lighter every few days. Otherwise have your doctor order HCG betas on you ever few days to see levels go back to normal.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amberg1

Good news girls,

Hcg's have gone down to 491 today so have dropped over 100 in 2 days :)
Got to go back on monday so hopefully will start to BD next weekend!!!!


----------



## TTC Again

That's great! Mine are still at 36 as of yesterday morning. Doctor told me based on that my bleed wasn't "really" AF and possibly my body releasing some left of products of the last pregnancy lost. So, now I'm going back next week for another HCG beta...hopefully I'll O once it comes down to <5 (I think that's the magic number, right)?

Good luck with BD'ing and catching the egg this cycle!


----------

